
Do the Rich Capture All the Gains from Economic Growth? - pizzasword
https://medium.com/@russroberts/do-the-rich-capture-all-the-gains-from-economic-growth-c96d93101f9c
======
pizzaknife
This is a new level of one-up-pizzaship and i admit i wasnt prepared for it

